# My Little Diamond Eye <3 (Help With A Name?)



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

So yesterday I went to Petsmart to see the bettas but the shelf they usually have with 30+ bettas was empty, apparently everyone wanted a betta that week, since I asked and they said they had sold them all.

As I was talking to the fish person, he mentioned that they had some sick ones in the back, and one they were treating that was totally blind. I asked if I could see him. When I saw him, I knew he was a diamond eye (thanks to this forum ) and I told the person it was a genetic deformity due to inbreeding. He said they would stop treating him, but would have to keep him in the back for the rest of his life since they couldn't sell him as he was.

After more talking/persuading I was told to come back today to see the store manager to see if she could override store policy and let me buy/adopt him.
Well they let me buy him, if I waited longer I probably could have adopted him but I didnt want to wait X) 

So now, I have a lovely little blind betta scooting around in a 2.5 gallon c:
He is currently nameless, but I'm leaning towards Peekoe.

TL;DR
I have a blind betta now, here are pictures 8D

View attachment 46023

Him getting used to his new tank. 

View attachment 46024
View attachment 46027

The pictures don't do him any justice, hes a very light blue with a green and pink iridescence.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

lucky boy


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

How about just Diamond? Seems from the name of your thread you have the ideal name for him already, or maybe Ray Charles?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Awwwh...

For some reason, Diamedes comes to mind.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought about Diamond but that seems a bit too obvious X3
Also thought of Ray charles but that didnt fit either XD





Diamedes is pretty nice but still a bit too close to Diamond for me to like ^^


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Not really good with names but he is a beautiful fish!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's not a diamond eye. that was just a gimmick name for a dragon who's eyes were totally covered by shiny dragon scaling. you just have a blind betta.

if you need ANY tips, tricks, or have questions, message me. :3 i had a mostly blind boy, and he lived happily. there were many things i did to make him comfortable, and learned quickly how to feed him, and make him feel secure.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I recently saw a boy like that at my petsmart... though he was only blind in one eye and he was a giant PK <3

What about Shade?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Diamond eye was the name given to them by someone trying to sell one on aquabid and it just stuck with me X3

I know its not the correct term but its how Ive come to identify it as. I know he is fully blind though

If you have ANYTHING you could tell me about owning a blind betta I would adore it if you could tell me, I want this guy to be happy.





Shade is a nice name, though doesnt seem to fit this guys personality.
I think Im going to have to wait a few days and get to know him before naming him ^^


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Aw, mkay... good luck!!!  I have a hard time naming bettas to... lol


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

lol i know, most of mine took a week + to name XD

I had one that I named and it stuck for about a month but then I thought of a better one and changed it XDDD

Everyone but this guy has a set name now though X3


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

You could name him Neil. As in, Neil Diamond.


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

What about Stevie? Like Stevie Wonder. 

Pretty boy, he's very lucky you came along!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

He's absolutly gorgeous. Here are some name ideas:

- Monet (like the famous painter, he was blind when he painted)
- Riddick (As in the character from the Chronicles of Riddick and Pitch Black, he had this surgery done on his eyes to see in the dark and it looks like your fishie's eyes) :-D


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

ooooo i do like Monet a lot, I'll have to see if that one will work.

Thank you everyone! :*


----------

